
Facebook Morale Takes a Tumble Along with Stock Price - dsgerard
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-morale-takes-a-tumble-along-with-stock-price-1542200400
======
realbarack
My favorite paragraph [0] I've read about Facebook is:

“Zuck himself so clearly doesn’t even understand Facebook” strikes me as a
completely fair and not even controversial position. Mark Zuckerberg built an
online facebook for Harvard students. It became popular, and he turned it into
a company with a vision “to make the world more open and connected,” and now
it is enabling mob violence in India and ethnic cleansing in Myanmar and
election interference in the U.S. and corporate emotional manipulation and the
transformation of the news media and also probably just making people sad a
lot. That list is sort of random, which is the point; no one at Facebook sat
down to build an election interference function. They sat down to build a
system for purposes that they thought were good, and are happy to brag to you
about: sharing baby pictures, connecting the world, making piles of money by
showing you ads, that sort of thing. All — most, anyway — of the bad effects
of Facebook are emergent features of the system that they built for the good
effects; that system itself, and its messy interactions with billions of
people out in the real world, creates the bad effects.

Conventional wisdom for a long time was that ad-funded social media was a
pretty cool and not-that-bad thing. Those emergent properties might make it a
sometimes cool, mostly bad thing.

When the stock price is climbing, I'm sure it's pretty easy for employees to
ignore that line of thinking. When it stops—if you agree with the shifting
conventional wisdom—then why wouldn't you leave?

[0] [https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-09-13/the-
cr...](https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-09-13/the-crisis-was-
in-the-system)

~~~
chronid
I don't know, it makes me laugh every time I see facebook blamed for things
created by messages they cannot see (whatsapp is e2e encrypted, remember?) and
blamed for not respecting privacy and censoring people at the same time. They
cannot win, and they're expected to monitor and censor everything in real time
(and what they do already apparently is bad enough for people that they get
PTSD right now, I don't want to imagine the crap they remove).

I can already imagine the next media scoop: there are scams on the facebook
marketplace, and facebook does nothing unless someone reports them. You read
it here first, remember! :)

The same argument that paragraph makes could be made about the Internet (it's
full of shit and bomb manuals and piracy and hate and extremism regardless of
social media, stormfront was nothing new) for example, so I feel that maybe
it's something pretty good-sounding but fundamentally empty.

~~~
gnud
The reason Facebook has to police content, is that they want to be a platform
where you can reach 'the world' and 'go viral', not just a platform where you
can reach two or three degrees of separation.

If Facebooks algorithms prioritised content from people I actually interact
with, instead of showing the clickfarm-content that some high school classmate
of mine liked, I suspect many of their problems would actually dissapear.

~~~
imgabe
The reason they have to police content is that they want to sell ads next to
that content.

~~~
theclaw
The ads are content too and probably need more and better policing than the
content they appear next to. Literally anyone can buy a Facebook ad and target
it with exquisite precision to people who will agree with it and not report
it, and since it’s their main source of revenue they’re not inclined to turn
people away.

------
athenot
I noticed Facebook's feed is now only 4 posts from friends between sponsored
posts. To me this looks like they are starting to push the boundary of
advertisement beyond what makes sense for the UI. I didn't think they were
desperate for revenue but that's kinda what it looks like.

They feel like AOL in 1998.

~~~
TuringNYC
I'm 39, so out of touch with many people and especially out of touch with
younger generations. I recently spoke to a college counselor who has
tremendous interaction with students across all mediums.

He is pretty balanced in his views. He swears, Facebook interactions are an
empty shell of what it was in 2008 and that it is nearly completely irrelevant
for the current and incoming generation of students (not including Instagram
and WhatsApp, which are FB properties, and very much hot.) He bases this on
interactions he has with almost a thousand+ students. For me, this is
difficult to fathom, Facebook to me is like General Electric, a bastion of day
to day life.

~~~
eeeeeeeeeeeee
I'm in my mid-30s and I agree based on what I've seen. Facebook is a ghost
town now. And a lot of people I know that have both Instagram and FB are only
using Instagram now. I think it's clear that people are more careful about
what and who they share with, which is why the ephemeral systems (snapchat,
instagram stories) are gaining in popularity. Apple has improved the photo
sharing stuff in iCloud lately too, so I'm seeing more and more people I know
close using the (private) photo sharing system.

A lot of people don't want their daily musings to be on the "permanent
record," regardless of age group, and Facebook is almost a victim of its own
success -- it's too good at connecting people by loose ties and encouraging
this problem. And then it's not long before you have a huge list of Facebook
"friends" which include actual friends, family, extended family, bosses, ex-
bosses, co-workers, etc. Now, imagine putting all of those groups of people at
your dinner table and try to think of topics you'd be open to discussing among
all of those disparate groups.

~~~
nothis
>And then it's not long before you have a huge list of Facebook "friends"
which include actual friends, family, extended family, bosses, ex-bosses, co-
workers, etc. Now, imagine putting all of those groups of people at your
dinner table and try to think of topics you'd be open to discussing among all
of those disparate groups.

This is what it comes down to, isn't it? That's all of facebook's problems.

The success of Instagram and WhatsApp comes from them being _less_ connected,
that's their core feature. I don't even mind facebook owning them. I like that
the big trend is moving away from documenting every minute of your life in an
online repository. Instagram is its own, surreal thing and WhatsApp is
basically texting.

------
realodb
We are talking about a man (and his company) who began with a site that, per
Wikipedia, "allowed visitors to compare two female student pictures side-by-
side and let them decide who was hot or not." Imagine being subjected to such
childish humiliation. Of course I also did stupid and childish things as a
young adult. But I never thought things like this:

"I'm a little intoxicated, not gonna lie. So what if it's not even 10 pm and
it's a Tuesday night? What? The Kirkland dormitory facebook is open on my
desktop and some of these people have pretty horrendiedous facebook pics. I
almost want to put some of these faces next to pictures of some farm animals
and have people vote on which is more attractive."

That is just mean. To me it reveals his vision from the beginning was to prey
on people's worst instincts.

Marc Zuckerberg is, I fear (because of his enormous power), a man devoid of
empathy. This is the root of Facebook, and that is the problem with Facebook.

~~~
thrower123
Have you been around 20 year old college kids much? They're drunk, and
terrible, and generally pretty trolly at the best of times. I was, as was
damn-near everyone else at a brother school of the Zuck's alma mater. I don't
buy your assertion that you've never idly had a low-grade cruel thought like
that and chuckled at it. Maybe that says more about me.

~~~
actuator
Yeah, I don't understand why people like to bring this point to vilify his
character. It is not right to do that but you can hardly expect late teens or
early tweens to be that sensible. Zuck just had the misfortune of being
successful and his dirty laundry being aired in public.

~~~
bayareasf
The quotes show a hollow moral core for which being young is not an excuse.

------
axaxs
This seems to be a theme with Google and Facebook, when they realize the
machine they are apart of. I remember interviewing at FB. While the process
was a mess, the interviewers were mind blowingly brilliant. I remember zoning
out for a moment realizing how sad it is that our smartest people work for ad
companies...

~~~
gboudrias
Don't forget the smartest chemists, working for shampoo companies (or worse).
As was pointed out in Idiocracy.

~~~
axaxs
Sorry to reply here but i figure it's as good a place as any... how did this
happen? 30 or so years ago ATT and Xerox were paying smart people to gather
and invent things, more or less. And they did, a lot of key things. Now, they
work for Google or Facebook, and are essentially useless to the world. Seems a
bit sad to me, it would be nice to have another tech company that let their
employees shoot for the moon (please don't mention the silo'd self driving
tech or spacex).

~~~
mikekchar
I'm not a massive fan of Google or Facebook, but both companies invent lots of
things. I recall seeing a demo a couple of years ago from someone at Google
working on stabilising video by aligning all of the frames. The end result is
a completely smooth animation of video, with all of the camera shake taken out
(at the cost of reduced size of picture). I just noticed that Gopro is selling
a camera with those features. I don't know if they are licensing the
technology from Google, or if they did it themselves, but like I said, Google
is working on stuff like that. For Facebook, React is innovative! It's not
rocket science, but it solves a huge number of problems.

It's not like AT&T and Xerox were hiring thousands upon thousands of
inventors. Xerox was a photocopy company and they pretty much stuck to that
(hence their downfall). I don't know exactly how many people worked at PARC,
but it wasn't massively huge at any time.

AT&T was an evil monopolistic company that also had a good research division.
However, the research division was not its main function. You could compare it
to Microsoft now (there are incredibly brilliant people working there right
now).

Trust me, it's not worse than it was before.

~~~
kamaal
Before web came along, Telcos is where the scale related engineering problems
were.

The other places were companies like IBM, and Xerox who had to do new things
to stay relevant.

------
pixelperfect
Morale must be even worse when you consider that Facebook tries to only hire
people who are enthusiastic about the product. I've heard people who don't use
or don't show enthusiasm about the Facebook platform are screened out before
hiring as "bad culture fit."

~~~
tomashertus
What's wrong about that? My golden rule in hiring is that if there is no sense
of enthusiasm for the product - don't hire.

~~~
Merad
It's utterly unrealistic for (IMO) probably 75+% of development jobs. The
world runs on mountains of software that isn't sexy and that very few if any
people are truly enthusiastic about.

~~~
toomanybeersies
I didn't even know exactly what the product did when I applied for my current
job. Then they described what it did in my interview, and I understood a bit
better, but not really.

Took me a few weeks on the job to actually understand exactly what we do. When
people ask me what the software I work on does, I just tell them "it's
complicated".

There is so much b2b software that fills a specific niche in a specific
industry that makes absolutely no sense to people outside of that space.

~~~
jiveturkey
Your current job at facebook? Or some other company. It's not uncommon for
candidates to not understand a product. Many products are complex and if you
weren't a shopper for that product or a deep user, you won't get it from the
scant research you might do before a job interview.

~~~
toomanybeersies
Another company, working in a fairly niche b2b space.

------
wslh
This week I interviewed a 19 year old woman for a junior position as a social
media manager. When I asked about Facebook she naturally said that the last
time she actively used it was in seventh grade.

On the other hand, there are several interesting groups created in Facebook
that I cannot find on other sites. While the reverse is also true Facebook
makes group creation frictionless and connected to many other services.

~~~
LordHumungous
I bet she only uses instagram.

------
yazaddaruvala
At Amazon all hands, Jeff Bezos is often quoted saying:

“When the stock price is 30% higher this month, don’t feel 30% smarter.
Because when it’s down, no one likes feeling 30% stupider.”

------
tw1010
Why does the article make it sound like the two are causally connected? A
report says morale is down because employees don't feel like they're
contributing to humanity. And the stock price happends to be down. Putting
these two facts arbitrarily together makes it seem like morale is down
_because_ the price is down, which feels totally disingenuous.

~~~
sheeshkebab
in tech startups where large chunks of compensation are tied to stock
performance, morale is primarily down b/c stock price is down.

~~~
yeukhon
Fwiw, E5 can make $400k-500k range or more. It’s an insane compensation just
doing well on interview with 5 years of experience (know a few myself).

------
GreenPlastic
This could read "Stock price at public companies a distraction for employees"

~~~
Fomite
It could also read as "The Yuppie Nuremberg Defense Only Works If People Think
They're Going to Get Rich."

~~~
mrguyorama
Really hard to say "Fuck you, got mine" when you didn't "got mine"

------
sjg007
Interesting that the employees reported that they expect to stay at FB for 4
more years.

~~~
minimaxir
Even with a stock decline, RSUs are hard to give up.

~~~
notyourday
The real fun is going to start when there's going to be no chance for those
that have started recently to be in the money on the options that they are
getting.

Those leaks would make Sandberg portrayal in "Chaos Monkeys" look like a glowy
puff piece in Vogue.

~~~
rconti
They don't get options, they get RSU grants.

~~~
evgen
RSUs still need to vest, and while you are not under water if the price drops
you are definitely looking at a much smaller payoff for sticking around
another year. The long tail of RSU payout over the vesting period also means
that when things are going up you have an incentive to hang around because
those early RSUs are paying off big, but if the price drops then there is
really no incentive. The golden handcuffs are not a single RSU grant but the
cumulative effects of several years of grants all slowly paying out -- a
sagging price means that the big payoffs you were expecting from the tail end
of early grants that have appreciated significantly are suddenly much smaller
payoffs than you had been counting on. Yes, it is still a nice pile of money,
but you had several years of watching it become a big pile of money and seeing
it shrink makes you start to wonder if the grass is greener at places that are
not as morally bankrupt...

------
jorblumesea
I think it's interesting that despite all the idealism of SV, the minute bad
press happens and stock takes a dive, morale is similarly hit. Shows how money
oriented the entire environment is; at the end of the day, it's all about the
cash.

------
rrggrr
The cold distance of virtual connection works as much against Facebook as its
similarly cold, calculated attitude toward its users (and their data) as its
product. Meetup (and its parent company WeWork) are every bit as for-profit as
Facebook, but benefit from the physical connection it creates among its
customers.

------
thecleaner
They will recover for sure. Sure, the stock price dropped but think about it
this way - where else will people go for their dopamine ? Its not like there
are other social networks lying around and beside they invest quite a bit in
R&D so its not a stagnant company too.

------
danielor
I think the truly remarkable thing about the story was how optimistic Facebook
employees were at the end of 2017. A company of that size is bound to make
mistakes. Even in the most rosy of scenarios, a complete reorganization of
human society around a few social networks was bound to have severe
consequences. Facebook is not immune to it. Once you have a large percentage
of humanity on your platform, then you will get the best and worst of it.

------
rachelbythebay
So many good people... gone.

~~~
roymurdock
I saw the best minds of my generation destroyed by madness, starving [for
content],

dragging themselves through the [social media] streets at dawn looking for an
angry fix,

angelheaded [techies] burning for the ancient heavenly connection to the
starry dynamo in the machinery of night,

who poverty and tatters and hollow-eyed and high sat up [making student loan
payments] in the supernatural darkness of [brooklyn] floating across the tops
of cities contemplating [ads],

who bared their brains to [FAANG] under the [Oculus Rift] and saw Mohammedan
angels staggering on [luxury investment property] roofs illuminated,

who passed through universities with radiant cool eyes hallucinating [Silicon
Valley] and [Jobs-light] tragedy among the scholars of war,

who [dropped out] from the academies [to avoid] crazy & publishing obscene
odes on the windows of the skull,

who cowered in unshaven rooms in underwear, burning their [RSUs] in
wastebaskets and listening to the Terror through the wall

[https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/49303/howl](https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/49303/howl)

~~~
rachelbythebay
I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Bus bars on fire off the Gulf of
Bothnia. I watched egress graphs in the dark near the bridge to building 12.
All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to quit.

~~~
cocacola1
God, I hope we get a third Blade Runner movie.

------
chronid
Constant media carpet bombing on the long run takes a toll on people, it's not
really surprising. Regardless if what the media says is true or not.

------
cft
Full text [https://johnib.wordpress.com/2018/11/14/facebook-morale-
take...](https://johnib.wordpress.com/2018/11/14/facebook-morale-takes-a-
tumble-along-with-stock-price/)

------
LinuxBender
Is there a non pay site with the same data?

~~~
Nicksil
You can try [https://outline.com](https://outline.com)

Here's the article:

[https://outline.com/G4rxZc](https://outline.com/G4rxZc)

~~~
sxp62000
Don't care about FB, but glad I just discovered Outline!

~~~
rayvy
Outline.com is a godsend. I use it for most paywall content. It's gonna be a
sad day when/if they eventually take it down

~~~
sxp62000
And here I was, just yesterday, view sourcing and editing HTML to read pay-
walled articles.

~~~
TACIXAT
Incognito windows also work pretty often.

------
ForHackernews
Facebook employees reading this, please consider quitting. I'm sure you're
very talented: cash out your stock options and help build something
worthwhile.

It's up to us: [https://medium.com/@hondanhon/no-ones-coming-it-s-up-to-
us-d...](https://medium.com/@hondanhon/no-ones-coming-it-s-up-to-us-
de8d9442d0d)

~~~
hkyeti
Perhaps cut down on the distracting images and get some friends to proof read
before posting. That was a very long winded read.

~~~
ForHackernews
In case it wasn't clear, I'm not the author of the piece I linked. It's
adapted from a talk, so there are slides.

------
jonthepirate
When their recruiters ping me on LinkedIn I tell them I'm sorry but they have
been caught up in too many shady situations lately.

------
toss1
Considering that they've effectively aided and abetted undermining of
democracies around the world, along with outright mob murders by enabling the
massively scaled-up spread of dezinformatsiya, lies and rumors, we might
expect some decline in morale among the employees with a conscience.

When their leaders actively discourage repairing the situation, it's even
worse.

E.g., "Ms. Sandberg was angry." about employees "Looking into Russian
activity". [1] Even tho her anger was about that it might leave them exposed
legally, it is obvious that she consider protecting her FB domain far above
protecting her country or democracy itself.

At this point, their entire enterprise is a plague on society.

[1] [https://t.co/Vwr3dC8v1c](https://t.co/Vwr3dC8v1c)

~~~
toss1
It should also be remembered that 1n 2009, FB took $200 Million Investment
From The Russians At A $10 Billion Valuation.

FB also turned down other investments at the time.

Certainly raises questions about how much they ignored the Russian problem, at
the very least, about competence.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2009/05/26/facebook-takes-
that-200-mi...](https://techcrunch.com/2009/05/26/facebook-takes-
that-200-million-investment-from-the-russians-at-a-10-billion-valuation/)

------
trhway
the $500K (200 base with rest in stock) yearly compensation of yesterday at
$200/share has became just a meager $400K as of today. No morale can withstand
such a hit :)

------
leahcim
They are the new Microsoft

------
romed
"Tumble" always needs context.

JHC how much data is in this URL?

[https://finance.yahoo.com/chart/FB#eyJpbnRlcnZhbCI6IndlZWsiL...](https://finance.yahoo.com/chart/FB#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)

------
LUmBULtERA
Doesn't Facebook look tired?

------
cityzen
Good! Morale should be in the shitter there. You work for an evil company with
horrible intentions and repeated privacy issues. What do you expect?

Nov 29, 2011: Facebook Settles FTC Charges That It Deceived Consumers By
Failing To Keep Privacy Promises

Almost 7 years to the day and nothing has changed.

Link to the FTC page: [https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-
releases/2011/11/faceb...](https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-
releases/2011/11/facebook-settles-ftc-charges-it-deceived-consumers-failing-
keep)

They're clearly still not following this (which I read carries a $16,000 a day
fine). Are they just saying fuck it and paying the cheater tax?

I wonder how all of this can still be going on if part of the settlement is:

required, within 180 days, and every two years after that for the next 20
years, to obtain independent, third-party audits certifying that it has a
privacy program in place that meets or exceeds the requirements of the FTC
order, and to ensure that the privacy of consumers' information is protected.

What a joke.

------
rhizome
Dear Leader has been chastened on the world stage, a collective narcissistic
wound.

------
Rafuino
Is this survey anonymized so that respondents won't potentially face
retaliation for their lack of faith in the future of company?

~~~
prostoalex
Those are typically run by third parties in anonymized manner.

~~~
gaius
They also typically come with a unique URL for each person...

~~~
trhway
and frequently they show in realtime who among your reports have already
completed the survey . In the most interesting cases (been through such) they
also show current averages and other results in realtime :)

~~~
ahartmetz
That seems strangely appropriate for Facebook.

